# mettre / remettre / mise / remise en cause



## loscar

Hola.
 como se traduce *mettre en cause*


----------



## silvia sanz

Hola Loscar 

Quizás según el contexte pueda tener varios significados pero así a secas yo diría que significa  *poner en duda.*


----------



## esteban

loscar said:
			
		

> Hola.
> como se traduce *mettre en cause*


 
Hola loscar,

Según el contexto creo que se podría traducir por algo como _involucrar_ o _culpar_...

Saludos

esteban


----------



## loscar

Gracias beaucoup.
Un saludo


----------



## fr1end

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos​
Alguien sabe la traducción de _"être mise en cause_"? Gracias


----------



## Montepinar

Un poco de contexto, por favor


----------



## fr1end

Perdón, es una traducción sobre la ley antitabaco, aquí dejo el párrafo donde aparece:
Dans une grande majorité d'entreprises, les salariés vont allumer leur cigarette à l'extérieur des bâtiments, faute d'un fumoir aux normes. Mais les patrons ne voient pas forcément d'un bon oeil l'exil des fumeurs sur le trottoir durant le temps de travail. En cas d'accident, leur responsabilité pourrait _*être mise en cause*_. Sans compter l'image donnée aux clients. 
Gracias


----------



## Montepinar

Diría: "En caso de accidente, _*podría (cabría) plantearse*_ su responsabilidad"
Saludos


----------



## josé león

La expresión aislada  la traduciría como "cuestionar"... En ese contexto, me parece que se debería decir algo asi como "en caso de accidente se le podría atribuirseles responsabilidades"...  

saludos


----------



## josé león

perdón" "se les podría atribuir responsabilidades"


----------



## totor

Otra posibilidad para *mettre en cause*: *poner en entredicho*.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola.
Estoy de acuerdo con josé león. 
Estamos hablando de responsabilidades jurídicas (en cas d´accident). 
Yo diria: "se les podría imputar responsabilidades"


----------



## Azertyko

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos​
Hola como se traduce:
" il n'aime pas être remis en cause."


----------



## Domtom

-
A él no le gusta que su reputación sea puesta en tela de juicio.


----------



## Marlluna

Bien; añado otra: "que se cuestione".


----------



## Tina.Irun

Marlluna said:


> Bien; añado otra: "que se cuestione".


 
"Que se le cuestione"


----------



## Marcelot

Hola Domtom: ¿Por qué su reputación?


----------



## Domtom

-
Porque _remettre en cause_ significa _poner en tela de juicio_ (según el Collins Compact Plus). Ahora bien, creo que la expresión en español _poner en tela de juicio_, se aplica a cosas, no a personas. Entonces, para terminar de cuadrarlo, me saqué de la manga la palabra _reputación_, interpolándola; sólo así, indirectamente, se podía aplicar la "tela de juicio" sobre la persona.

Ahora espero que mi reputación no sea puesta en tela de juicio  después de haberme tomado unas tales licencias.


----------



## totor

Domtom said:


> Ahora espero que mi reputación no sea puesta en tela de juicio  después de haberme tomado unas tales licencias.



Entonces lo mejor va a ser decir *poner en entredicho*, que es lo mismo, así no te tomas licencias, Domtom  .


----------



## Marcelot

Amigo totor... pero "poner en entredicho" también se utiliza para cosas y no para personas, ¿no?


----------



## totor

Marcelot said:


> Amigo totor... pero "poner en entredicho" también se utiliza para cosas y no para personas, ¿no?



No, Marcelot.

Según María Moliner, lo que se pone en tela de juicio sí es una cosa, pero lo que *está* o se *pone en entredicho* no:

_Duda que se hace recaer o que existe en el ambiente sobre el honor o el crédito de *alguien* o algo._


----------



## Marcelot

Pero totor...
¿Dirías "a él no le gusta que se lo ponga en entredicho"?

A mí me suena raro...


----------



## magdala

Buenas!
*en tela de juicio* loc.adv. En duda. Se usa sobre todo con los verbos estar, poner y quedar: hay que poner en tela de juicio sus afirmaciones porque carecen de base científica. 
Dicc. El.mundo.es

Perdonadme pero no entiendo muy bien vuestro razonamiento. Para mí, poner en tela de juicio, en duda, en evidencia, entredicho o en lo que sea, se usa para referirse a acciones, reacciones, comentarios o afirmaciones de alguien en concreto. Pero no son *cosas*! O no?


----------



## totor

magdala said:


> hay que poner en tela de juicio sus afirmaciones porque carecen de base científica.
> Para mí, poner en tela de juicio, en duda, en evidencia, entredicho o en lo que sea, se usa para referirse a acciones, reacciones, comentarios o afirmaciones de alguien en concreto. Pero no son *cosas*! O no?



Quizá sea como tú dices, magdala. Sea como fuere, las 



magdala said:


> acciones, reacciones, comentarios o afirmaciones



son cosas, y no 





magdala said:


> alguien en concreto



MM dice que se pone en tela de juicio _la cosa de que se trata_. Nada dice del alguien que dice esa cosa.

En cambio, bajo entredicho, dice que se trata de _el honor o el crédito de alguien o algo_.

Pero si estamos poniendo en tela de juicio  la utilización de esta locución para personas, bien podemos decir, en todo caso, *acusar; atacar; perjudicar o impugnar*, que no tienen ninguna contraindicación  .


----------



## magdala

solo opino que no deberíamos considerar los *hechos* y *dichos* como *cosas*. Al menos no en determinados contextos. Debería existir una tercera categoría para clasificarlos.
Por qué no se puede traducir simplemente por:
No le gusta que su opinión sea puesta en causa... o se cuestione como alguien dijo atrás...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit

_Se le cuestione_ es perfecto (por Iglesia)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## rightbabel

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos​
Hola amigos:

El texto habla de los desafíos de Asia y el concreto de los años noventa.

No tengo ni idea de cómo traducir esta frase: "L'heure est aux remises en cause".

¿Alguién me ayuda?

Muchas gracias,

Rightbabel


----------



## Paquita

Consultar el diccionario antes de todo y proponer un intento de traducción son dos normas esenciales del foro


----------



## rightbabel

Paquita, ya he consultado el diccionario y "remetre en cause" aparece como cuestionar, pero no sé que significa "aux remises en cause".

Al igual que "l'heure", que no sé si se refiere a "El momento actual".

Necesito ayuda.

Gracias


----------



## Paquita

Entiendo "l'heure" en efecto como el momento actual, es uno de los sentidos de la palabra
y "remise en cause" es el sustantivo que corresponde al verbo "cuestionar"
"se remettre en cause" es echar un vistazo crítico en la actitud pasada de uno, para sopesar lo bueno y lo malo, y ver lo que hace falta rectificar o modificar; une "remise en cause" es esta toma de conciencia, es "examen de conciencia"

heure = II A 5 a)


----------



## grandluc

Je traduis plutôt "remettre en cause" par "poner en tela de juicio"... mais je n'ai pas d'idée pour le substantif: ¿una puesta en tela de juicio os vale?


----------



## tom29

En este contexto, tambien hubiera empleado "poner en tela de juicio".


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yo pondría:  "ha llegado el momento de poner en tela de juicio...."

Remise en cause = puesta en juicio.


----------



## rightbabel

Hola amigos,

Así he dejado la frase "en el momento actual se ha producido una toma de conciencia"

Garcias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## GURB

Hola
Puedes decir: es la hora de los cuestionamientos.


----------



## megmadrid

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos​
Hola a todos,

Estoy traduciendo un documento y no encuentro expresión correcta para esta frase:

_La confrontation des idées et les *remises en cause* sont des aides précieuses à la démarche de progrès permanent._ 

Muchas gracias por adelantado!

Miriam


----------



## airum617

Su responsabiliad podría cuestionarse


----------



## megmadrid

Merçi beaocoup!!!!


----------



## Ewilan

*Nueva pregunta*​
Hola !
Como se dice "_il remet en cause le comportement des touristes_" por favor ?
Se pone en tela de juicio el comportemento de los turistas ?


----------



## edmundoeldorado

Bonjour a tous.

Pouvez vous m'aider comprendre cette texte:

Une nouvelle fois, les talents politiques du premier ministre sont mis en cause.

Sera quelque chose comme:

Una vez mas, los talentos politicos del primer ministros son puestos a prueba?

Merci.


----------



## challa

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos​ 
Hola!
Estoy buscando una traduccion mas correcta que "cuestionamiento" que no me parece muy exacta.
La frase es : Les remises en cause des puissances coloniales a traves des personnages revoltes sont exprimees sur tout le continent.

Muchas gracias por su ayuda!!!


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Les remises en cause des puissances coloniales *à* *travers* des personnages *revoltés* sont *exprimées* sur tout le continent.


Hola:
A mí " el cuestionamiento" me parece mejor que replantamiento, revisión, reconsideración,...


----------



## Domi8688

Hola,
Yo tambien lo traduciría por "cuestionamiento".


----------



## LDSE

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos​
Comment traduire en espagnole la phrase:
"Ce client remet en cause les accords pris."

Je suis new et pas vraiment habitué au forum.

En fait, je souhaite avoir la tradution du verbe "*remettre en cause*" lorsqu'il s'agit, dans une relation commerciale, d'un client qui ne tient plus compte des accords antérieurement signés.

Merci


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Je pense que tu pourrais employer: obliga a reconsiderar los acuerdos...

Attends d'autres avis. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## LDSE

Merci Gévy
Bonne fin de journée
LDSE


----------



## GURB

Hola
_Pone los acuerdos en tela de juicio._


----------



## Ditar

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos
​
Lo siento pero no sé dónde poner el tag: juridique.

Hola todos,

Estoy leyendo un manual de derecho procesal civil francés y al explicar la procédure gracieuse dice lo siguiente:

"Le juge peut même ordonner la mise en cause des personnes dont les droits et charges risquent d'être affectées par la décision."

Yo lo he entendido así:
"El juez puede llegar a llamar al proceso a las personas cuyos derechos y obligaciones puedan resultar afectados por la decisión."

¿Cómo lo véis? ¿Me he colado?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.

Ditar


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Como han propuesto en hilos anteriores, puedes decir:
"pone en entredicho el *comportamiento* de los turistas" o, más sencillo, "_*cuestiona *el comportamiento de..."_ - http://www.wordreference.com/fres/cause


----------



## noroeme

De la Real Academia:
Entredicho: (Acepción 3) Duda que pesa sobre el honor, la virtud, calidad, veracidad, etc., de alguien o algo. _PONER__, __QUEDAR__, __ESTAR__ en entredicho._


----------



## Judith.

Hola a todos.

En la siguiente frase:

_Parmi les paragraphes supprimés se trouvaient ceux proposés par Cuba pour *remettre en cause* l’embargo commercial des Etats-Unis sur Cuba.
__
¿Remettre en cause_ podría traducirse como "imputar" o como "cuestionar/poner en entredicho"?

*Entre los párrafos suprimidos se encontraban aquellos que Cuba había propuesto debido a que imputaban/cuestionaban el embargo comercial de los Estados Unidos sobre Cuba...
*
Creo que he entrado en bucle durante la traducción y, aunque me decanto por la opción de "imputar", encuentro con sentido ambas opciones... ¡Necesito otro par de ojos traductores!

La cita está extraída del siguiente artículo: http://www.europe-solidaire.org/spip.php?article30549

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Ditar

Hola Judith,

Yo entiendo que es más "cuestionar" que "imputar. 

Entre los párrafos suprimidos se encontraban aquellos propuestos por Cuba para cuestionar/poner en entredicho el embargo comercial de los Estados Unidos sobre Cuba...

Espero que te sirva o que alguien más sabio venga al rescate.


----------



## Judith.

¡Gracias por tu aportación, Ditar! Nada como contrastar opiniones 

¡Un saludo!


----------



## mesie

¿Cuál es el equivalente exacto de "mettre en cause" en castellano, *en estricto lenguaje jurídico*? Personalmente creo que es bastante más amplio que acusar o imputar, pero agradezco que me digan si estoy equivocado.
Gracias!


----------



## gracias_por_preguntar

El Diccionario Jurídico FE EF de Olivier MERLIN en su 5.ª edición, sólo ofrece una traducción para *mettre en caus**e: acusar*. Por consiguiente, según este diccionario, no hay tanto "abanico" y sencillamente leemos en la página 422* mettre en caus**e: acusar*,y nada más. Saludos.


----------



## mesie

Gracias; el mago Merlín ya me había indicado esto; sin embargo sigo creyendo que es más adecuado "implicar", ya que "mettre en cause" no necesariamente es imputar un acto a alguien sino que puede ser "considerar su participación", sea cual sea la calificación.


----------



## ohng

Me parece que "implicar" sí es más adecuado, visto que, en el lenguaje jurídico, acusar o imputar se diría "mettre en accusation"


----------



## gracias_por_preguntar

mesie said:


> Gracias; el mago Merlín ya me había indicado esto; sin embargo sigo creyendo que es más adecuado "implicar", ya que "mettre en cause" no necesariamente es imputar un acto a alguien sino que puede ser "considerar su participación", sea cual sea la calificación.



Es verdad, por ejemplo, en Francia cuando se ha producido un incendio no provocado en un establecimiento público, son "mis en cause" todos cuantos pudiesen tener que ver con el sistema de seguridad anti-incendio: el instalador de las alarmas de incendio, el propietario del establecimiento (que pudo haber desoído un consejo de seguridad), etc. Todos son metidos en el mismo saco, como si fuesen culpables hasta que no se pruebe lo contrario, y luego ya se les saca del mismo uno a uno tras una investigación y si es el caso.


----------

